# General Motors Chief resign with $23 million pension package



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

GM recieved a bailout form the govt and Rick wagoner, the former Ceo of GM was one of the big 3 Chiefs who flew into congress in private jets and ask for public money :bash:


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

GM CEO Fritz Henderson Resigns


----------

